# Recommend a financial advisor?



## ChrisR (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi everyone

My husband and I are moving to NZ in a few months (can't wait!) and one of the many things we need to do is decide what to do with our (currently UK based) investments. Can anyone recommend any financial advisers who specialise in this area?

Thanks!


----------



## willpath (Dec 2, 2010)

My only financial advice to a new pair of Kiwis is to seek a source other than ANZ if you are looking to have assets over NZ$1M managed. For normal banking services, ANZ is fine, and I've banked with them for twelve years. However for "private banking", ANZ seems to be in considerable trouble, with a lot of personnel turnover, and a system of inscrutable hard-to-interpret portfolio statements. Unfortunately, I can't say that I've encountered a better level of "private banking" in New Zealand, but I will likely be giving ASB a try.

FWIW, it's not just my personal opinion; I was visiting a friend in Melbourne recently; when I voiced my disappointment with ANZ, he responded "Oh yes, ANZ Private Bank is having problems...."


----------



## expatrion (Jul 4, 2012)

I've worked in both the banking and investment areas in NZ. My advide would be to hold off for about 6 months until you get settled in. Avoid small shops as they aren't necessarily boutique but more bucket due to lax regulations. The private banking, where I worked is OK but pretty much boilerplate investing. The brokerages are more commission driven. All in all, have a look at the trust companies. They seem to have a good reputation. NZ Guardian Trust in Wellington is very good.


----------



## ChrisR (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the advice folks! I hadn't heard rumours about ANZ so appreciate that ).


----------

